# Official Lakers @ Bulls. Saturday March 13, 2004. 7:30pm cst. FSChi,KCAL,Telemundo,RS



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

post here.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Man, this stretch doesn't even let you consider the Bulls for a second.

Lakers 118
Bulls 96


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Telemundo?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Laker -- 99
The Bull -- 73


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Lakers 103
Bulls 91


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Kobe playing with one arm... only Karl's second game back... tough game against Minnesota the night before... 

This is going to be a close game. Hopefully the Lakers pull it out.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

laker 103
bulls 88

shaq 27/15
bryant 32
payton 16/5/10

----------------------

eddy 25/10
crawford 17/2/6
kirk 14/5/11


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

damnit i hate doing this. 

historically, we play the lakers tough. And yes, we are a dog of a team. But the UC will be packed, the team will be coming off a humiliating loss to NJ the night before and the Lakers will play Minny before. Curry will step up and the Lakers are a bit banged up

However, if we are going to give Paul Shirley minutes, then why even bother?

Bulls 84
Lakers 91

Curry with 22, IF SKILES WOULD LET HIM PLAY

Had to edit this one.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Bulls 107, Lakers 86. Crawford with 37.


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

Lakers - 102
Bulls- 91

Leading scorer - JC with 21/5/8

Kirk Hinrich Bobblehead Night :yes:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Lakers 96

Bulls 80


Kirk 16


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Telemundo?


telemundo broadcasts rock. they have deal with the nba and play alot of grizzly games (gasol!) and of course the lakers. kinda like watching foreign flicks with the subtitles. i like it, their announcers are more emotional and they get excited about both teams.

i can't understand a word they say, but one time they were talking about battier. he was at the free throw line and i guess they mentioned how many languages he can speak. i heard "habla ingles, francis, something, something, and esssspannnoooooooool!!!!!" lmao


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Easy one . . . the Bulls will lose again.

Bulls 79 (we crack the 70 point barrier!!!!!!)
Lakers 95


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

LAKERS---106 









BULLS---84


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

lakers 105
bulls 83


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm not sure I'll even watch...

:sigh: 

EDIT: I'll watch. But I'm doubly shocked with myself that my change of heart isn't a renewed enthusiasm for watching my beloved Bulls. I want to see the Lakers' big four playing together again. TB#1

:sigh: :sigh:










105











71


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I'll be glued to Telemundo Saturday night. Probably catch Sabado Gigante too while I'm at it. Or not.

Lakers 102
Bull#$%@ 88


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Lakers 110
Bulls 85`


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

Lakers- 112
Bulls- 81


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Lakers 109
Bulls 91


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

107








87








39-11-4








19-11-5


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Bulls 83

Lakers 93


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Lakers 105
Bulls 82


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Lakers 111
Bulls 76


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lakers 97
Bulls 93

Close game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakers- 106
Bulls- 98


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Lakers 99
Bulls 94


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

lakers 100, bulls 83.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Is it not coming on WGN?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Lakers - 97
Bulls - 94


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Lakers 104
Bulls 86


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Lakers 93
Bulls 82


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

This shouldn't be a close game..

Lakers 102
Bulls 85


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Lakers pulverize the whipped Cows.

Lakers 100
Bulls 80


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Look for Paul Shirley to pick a fight with Shaq to show some macho .. in a desperate and pathetic attempt to land a 2nd day contract 

Look for Shaq not to make the same mistake he made with Brad Miller where he hit Brad's double ( Shaq is cross eyed ) and connect with Girly Shirley this time around 

Look for Girly Shirley to land somewhere in the vicinity of 1060 West Addison


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Lakers 95

Bulls 91


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oooh telemundo. nationally televised. telemundo is owned by NBC

A bulls game on NBC....


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

hmmm, telemundo or NBALP? it's listed on both on my cable system. think i'm going with telemundo... just for the comedy value.


lakeritas 98
bullanoras 92

but a good game. ole.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!


*TB#1!* Finds the best avatar photos! This photo is more descriptive of this year's bull than any I've seen so far.

Thanks, *TB#1!*


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I thought about using that as an avatar. I reduced it and didn't like it as much.

You are free to take it, if you want! I do love that shot.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

i have no idea why, and i think it's against my better judgment...so make sure you call the authorities and have me committed:








94








88

for whatever reason, Eddy Curry actually seems to want to play when Shaq comes to town. so obviously, this'll be our 50-point loss. :sigh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich with the first 5 points. a runner in the lane challenging Shaq and a three in the corner.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Bulls r a little too hyped out there. Need to calm down a little.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

The announcers on Telemundo were talking about how much money ERob makes but he doesn't get to play...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Lakers have missed two uncontested DUNKS in the game. Crowd likes it. We're playing with energy out there.

Bulls 20
Lakers 16


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

yeah big mysteries


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles technical. yelling that Hinrich was fouled and that he didn't commit a foul on a prior possession


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Lakers seem as off balance on O as do the Bulls. Not sure if that means good D by the Bulls, yet the Lakers do seem to be bothered by the Bulls activity.....but the Lakers are missing


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

damn, Tyson is long...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Kareem Rush is going to be a real nice player when he gets a chance, he looks like another Michael Redd...


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Tyson's legs are slowly coming back:yes:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

not a blowout. 41-40 lake show.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Kareem Rush is going to be a real nice player when he gets a chance, he looks like another Michael Redd...


Kirk dominated him in college.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What a difference a few months makes.

The Lakers were annointed champs when they signed Malone and Payton.

The Bulls were supposed to be 8th seed.

Now look at them both.

Lakers with the 5th best record, and can't put away the team with the worst record.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

the Lakers aren't really into this game, although the Bulls are staying in front of them. Bad shooteing everywhere.
You would expect the lakers to start playing more sharp and moving the Ball, which they aren't


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Kirk is helping Jamal to get his game going. Hope he warms up.

Eddy is playing well...but he always does against the Lakers.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Is it me or is anyone else underwhelmed by the Bulls beating these Lakers ?

 :|


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Eddy was lack luster in the 1st half. Shaq was just sloppy and Chandler took over for him alot. But Eddy doing well here in the third


----------



## Bolts (Nov 7, 2003)

Maybe the player that is shooting 2-13 (AD) should quit shooting the ball!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> Lakers with the 5th best record, and can't put away the team with the worst record.


Yet.....

Have faith, young one, the order of the universe will be restored shortly.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Kirk dominated him in college.


Who cares?

I don't...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Who cares?


Obviously you do, as you brought up Rush's effectiveness as a player in the first place.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I love the telemundo announcers..

They want the Bulls to run...

They're telling Curry to attack Shaq, give him problems down low...

Great stuff.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Good grief...Kobe's stat line with a bad shoulder...

And the opposing SG?


----------



## Bolts (Nov 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> ...


If you really didn't care, you'd just read past it and go on your way. The fact is that you are a Crawford fan not a Bulls fan and definately a Hinrich Hater.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Kobe is very diminished. And They aren't in sinc with Malone


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

KH to Gill...another dime.

This kid is special.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

nobody can hit a FT


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> Kobe is very diminished. And They aren't in sinc with Malone


Comparing stat-lines, I wish Jamal were just as diminished.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Simply put, we need more (consistent) production from our starting SG. Either that, or Pax needs to sign a starting-caliber SG. Pronto.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Tyson 0-6 from the line...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Malone is one dirty mother....

Fisher is a pretty good flopper.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Im such a good fan i am watching this on the channel 66 the spanish channel


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Malone is one dirty


Yeah, I hope the Bulls big men are taking notes. It's good stuff.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Where is Jamal?


KH going for the *double double* tonight...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich is abusing Fisher, yet some on this board think Kirk wouldn't get any PT if he were on the Lakers.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Comparing stat-lines, I wish Jamal were just as diminished.


so true, so true. Kobe is incredible right now, basically doing everything that nobody else is doing. Thats a guy who is just taking it on his injured shoulders


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

The refs are at it again. Was there a foul called on Medvedenko when he just smacked Hinrich or was it simply bulls ball out?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

i think it was a foul, but i don't speak spanish lol


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

memo to Tyson: It's called a *FREE* throw.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kendall with the presence of mind to bonk it off of Karl's head. 

I must say Fizer is a trooper. even when he's on the IL, he's standing there cheering the bulls on. he's been doing that ever since he was benched.

and Kobe's taking over....


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Chandler best game since returning, but 0-8 FT, not good.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

WE HAVE DOUBLE DOUBLE 
WE HAVE DOUBLE DOUBLE 




You know...if Khalid El-Amin were here, he wouldn't start ahead of KH in this, his rookie season...












...but he might start at SG. :laugh:


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

It's Kobe Bryant's world. We're just lucky to be in it. What can you do?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

with Tyson Chandler playing like this (sans FT shooting) all we need is guards who can shoot.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Kirk having a nice game, just his shooting. He'll get better.

This one is out of reach. Can't stop Kobe.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson not paying attention gets the ball knocked out of his hands by Karl but blocks 2 shots at the backboard.

You take the good with the bad.

Jamal with the 3!

AD with a steal and a dunk..

79 82 Lakers with less than a minute left.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

AD should never be allowed to shot 17 times.

He should only shot if he can dunk it or do a lay up.



> This one is out of reach.


I hope I spoke too soon. I doubt it though.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kobe nails a jumper. 84-79


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The solace I take from this is that even though we take a loss, I'm still atop the leader board for those delicious ribs!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Is kobe the best player on the planet or something?

:upset:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> The solace I take from this is that even though we take a loss, I'm still atop the leader board for those delicious ribs!


those must be the easiest ribs to win. All Bulls losses.

AD with the dunk. Jamal almost stole the inbounds pass.

86-81 Lakers, 19 secs left, bulls ball.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Moral victory? If Chandler and Curry hit their free throws, this would have been a totally different game.

Ah well. At least the schedule gets somewhat easier from here on out.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Los Toros son sucky


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Tyson should stop giving us false hope for his future


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

*gets deja vu from last season around this time. Only with Tyson on the floor*

schedule gets easier? Go #5 pick!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson dunk of the night has its own intro with a rap group.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Bulls 16-31 from the free throw line :sour: 


Just think what we could do with this type of effort from the inside guys everynight and a sf that could put up some numbers like Jamison.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow, Kirk Hinrich is very very good. He just seems to be a very smart player. I'd go as far to say that he's the best all-around player to play for the Bulls since Michael Jordan.

He is a great player to build around, and I really hope the Bulls don't let him go. He looked like a veteran out there, very impressive.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bolts</b>!
> 
> 
> If you really didn't care, you'd just read past it and go on your way. The fact is that you are a Crawford fan not a Bulls fan and definately a Hinrich Hater.


Spare me the B.S....

I posted hey Kareem Rush is going to be a pretty good player when he gets a chance...

Reponse, Kirk dominated him in college...

So what?

They're not in college anymore, Kareem Rush's career has nothing to do with Kirk's and vice versa, so I didn't see the point...


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Wow, Kirk Hinrich is very very good. He just seems to be a very smart player. I'd go as far to say that he's the best all-around player to play for the Bulls since Michael Jordan.
> 
> He is a great player to build around, and I really hope the Bulls don't let him go. He looked like a veteran out there, very impressive.


you know, it seems obvious. Then again, if everybody was able to see.................


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Wow, Kirk Hinrich is very very good. He just seems to be a very smart player. I'd go as far to say that he's the best all-around player to play for the Bulls since Michael Jordan.
> 
> He is a great player to build around, and I really hope the Bulls don't let him go. He looked like a veteran out there, very impressive.


:yes:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Spare me the B.S....
> ...


So Kirks better than him on the pro level too...thats all.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Last time i checked, Kobe was a top 5 player in the league known for hitting clutch shots. Yet, Skiles was stupid enough to NOT double him a single time during his hot stretch in the 4th :upset:. The exact same thing happened during our first meeting with LA this season. R we really that out of touch on what goes in the league?? 

Oh well...another game, another close loss.....one step closer to that #1 pick.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Nobody can accuse the Bulls of having no effort. Tyson is one heck of a rebounder. Curry can score, Heinrich really reminds me of Jerry Sloan and his passes off the hip are identical to Stockton. Nice pick. Now all the Bulls need is a scorer who will get his points no matter who is on him and also, a crunch time shooter.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Nobody can accuse the Bulls of having no effort. Tyson is one heck of a rebounder. Curry can score, Heinrich really reminds me of Jerry Sloan and his passes off the hip are identical to Stockton. Nice pick. Now all the Bulls need is a scorer who will get his points no matter who is on him and also, a crunch time shooter.


No the Bulls show up every year against the Lakers, only this year, they didn't win any meeting against them.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Just got back. Great looking bobblehead of Kirk. One of the best I've seen. The facial resemblence is excellent.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Nobody can accuse the Bulls of having no effort. Tyson is one heck of a rebounder. Curry can score, Heinrich really reminds me of Jerry Sloan and his passes off the hip are identical to Stockton. Nice pick. Now all the Bulls need is a scorer who will get his points no matter who is on him and also, a crunch time shooter.


Let's say you get Antawn Jamison and Wally Sczcerbiak for $19M

Or you just get Allan Houston for the same price and have wing defender Shandon Andersen thrown in for good measure for an all up cost of $22.5M 

We give up 

Jamal Crawford @ $8M
Eddie Robinson @ $6.5M 
Jerome Williams @ $5.6M
Chris Jeffries @ $900K
* Total $20M *

Here is where it gets tricky :

We need to dump $4M in salary because of BYC issues 

So .. given that that is more money than Marcus Fizer will make on the market on his own .. we pick up his qualifying offer @4M for 1 year and ship he and the #1 pick off to Utah for Aleksander Pavlovic and their #14 pick where we pick up Marvin Williams 

We take Chris Duhon at the top of the 2nd 

And Mo Ke with our other 2nd round pick if he is still there

* 

Curry
Chandler
Andersen 
Houston
Hinrich

bench

Davis
Darvin Ham ( MLE signing at $1.3m per ) 
Rodney White ( MLE signing or part thereof at $3.5M per ) 
Pavlovic 
Duhon


Scrubs/ Injured List/projects

Mo Ke
Johnson
Marvin Williams
Dupree 
Pippen

*


----------

